# 4755 baler and tractor question



## Beach Farmer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm a new poster here and appreciate the discussions. We've been hiring out all of our 3 x 3 square baling in the past and are at a point now with acres that we're considering buying our own machine to eliminate some of the availability issues we've had in the past. Our custom baler has been good to work with and treated us well but has enough other acres and we've grown as well which are reasons to look for other options. He has been helpful in directing us in the right areas to look for a machine and I thought I would see what everyone else thought.

We've been really happy with the quality of the Heston 4755 & 4760 balers and I was curious to see what everyone's thoughts are on things to look for in a 4755. The primary features we want are last bale eject and preservative applicator. Any points on a baler to watch out for?

The other question I had is what size of tractor would be best suited to this baler. We're making tractor changes for the rest of the farm operation and wanted to make sure we're covered. We have rolling hills, nothing steep, but enough for our other balers to make their presence known on the tractors when baling.

Thanks for your input. Any other questions I would be glad to answer.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't help you on the baler, as I run a New Holland BB940. As far as the tractor is concerned, nothing smaller than 175 hp, preferably mfwd, duals and powershift. Also make sure the tractor is a minimum of 20,000 lbs because your baler will be almost that much. You don't want the tail to wag the dog!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not convinced that you need 175hp. The neighbor has run a 4x4 (4800, 4900, and 4910) hesstons with a 4440 - he has two, and now the one with the duals is hooked to it permantently. If you do any work on any amount of a sidehill, you'll want duals. powershift you'll want no matter what. And older JD over 150hp will get you the big 1000 pto shaft with the heavier pto clutch, but a 4450 size will work fine on a 3x3 - are you going to pull an accumulator? That will add more weight, and make the whole rig less stable = bigger tractor required.

I think the 4755 hesston would be fine (I wouldn't go any older), not sure what the newer models would be, and if you go with a tractor that's 150+ hp you'll be fine. I've heard of guys pulling big balers with an articulated tractor, so the size and hp can never really get too big. You want to be sure that you have enough weight to ALWAYS keep the tractor in control!

Rodney


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

biggest problem with older 3x3's is the pick-ups. they have only one tine bar going across the entire pick-up. Maize corp makes an update for the 3x3 pick-up that eliminates a lot the problems. I have had 4 3x3's and they are other wise bullet proof (hesston style). your tractor just needs to have good hydraulics. Duals decrease your turning radius and if you spend a lot of time moving from field to field you spend less time pulling over for cars. if your not in the sand or pulling an accumulator 150hp is plenty. good luck


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

The Hesston balers are great balers. I agree with Rodney R and anokes on the baler and tractor size. You can pull a 3X3 with a JD 4450, 4640, 7810 whatever. I agree that MFWD is nice but its not always necessary. I like to have the duels on my baler tractors for stability and traction. We pulled our 4X4 (with accumulator) with 2wd in hilly country before.


----------



## algerausen (Mar 2, 2010)

If you don't have much for hills 140-150 is plenty, probably could get by with less horse power. I have a 4755 baler and I am in goat country. I pulled mine with a Deutz Allis 9150 MFWD with duals. I didn't have to have the duals, but it was nice for stability in the hills. If you are still in the market I have mine for sale as I am going to a NH 7070 rotocut round baler. It has last bale eject and a Harvestec auto applicator. Let me know. Thanks.


----------

